# 1968 Pontiac GTO front disc brake 4 piston calipers.



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got a 69 lemans that has front drums and I found a guy selling 1968 Pontiac GTO front disc brake 4 piston calipers. 2 sets, one chrome plated, with one pair spindles for 200 bucks. Is this a good deal? Has anyone dealt with rebuilding them and are parts available? Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the factory single piston caliper is fine for stock applications and parts are readily available from local auto parts stores if needed in a hurry.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a good deal did mine with the factory single pistons for 70 and up, drilled and slotted zink rotors are available as well as stainless line kits and all parts are available at the local parts store.



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is super cheap for someone who needs the authentic 4 piston calipers and the rest for a numbers-correct restoration. There is a reason that the 4-piston calipers were only used for 2 years. They are expensive and can be problematic (4 pistons to leak as opposed to one on the '69-'up). Getting parts is difficult and expensive. If your car came with drums and you want to go with discs, I'd recommend 1969-72 GM single piston calipers, knuckles, and rotors. Cheap, easy, and effective. And parts are readily available. Summary: 4 pistons for a #'s matching resto, 1 piston calipers for the real world.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

4 piston caliper rebuilt kits are avaivable at rockauto.com
installation was pretty easy 
but i havn't tried them yet


----------



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I went ahead and passed up on the 4 pistons and am gonna keep an eye out for the single piston setup.


----------

